# Simple BBQ Baked Beans



## markuk (May 15, 2013)

Hi there

Any simple thing I can do to tinned Baked Beans to "Spice em up" please

Mark Ipswich


----------



## michief (May 15, 2013)

I freeze my leftover rib meat for use in beans later and them toss everything in a shallow pan then into the smoker at 225-250 for a couple hours. Stir every 15-30 minutes to spread the smokey goodness through all the beans.


----------



## Dutch (May 15, 2013)

Hi Mark. Here is a link to my almost famous Wicked Baked Bean recipe.

If you have any questions about it, let me know.

Enjoy!


----------



## markuk (May 20, 2013)

Hi there

did that fine thank you - had to change it around a bit - used bacon substitute and smoked pap and cayenne pepper so my veggie wife could partake

turned out great see pic

Thanks so much













P1090608.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 18, 2013


----------



## cnysmoke (May 29, 2013)

These look awesome Dutch I have the recipe printed out and will try very soon. I'll let you know what the critics (My family) think.

Butch


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 29, 2013)

MarkUK said:


> Hi there
> 
> did that fine thank you - had to change it around a bit - used bacon substitute and smoked pap and cayenne pepper so my veggie wife could partake
> 
> ...


Dutch's baked beans are the best ever!!!  We love them at our house.

BTW...what the HELL is a bacon substitute?!?  Next time split the batches...put meat in one and tofu in the other.








Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Dutch's baked beans are the best ever!!!  We love them at our house.
> 
> BTW...what the HELL is a bacon substitute?!?  Next time split the batches...put meat in one and tofu in the other.
> 
> ...









My fiancee' is a converted veggie eater. She hadn't had meat for 20 years until she met me. One smoked reverse seared burger I made for her and now the only thing she wont eat is pork. I did catch her eating some of my homemade bacon the other day...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 31, 2013)

Mark. Next time you do Ribs or Butt , take to juices in the foil after resting and save it for a pot of beand...then go any direction you want. Is that still Vegetarian???

I had an Old Lady that was a Vegan , told her I was tired of her Rabbit food and curddled Soy bean paste and LEFT. Never felt better.


----------



## the smoke break (Sep 11, 2013)

One simple thing you can do as well is to take some spicy ground sausage, brown it in a skillet, and add it to your baked beans. Warm it all together and "bam".

Another thing I do is I take the above version of baked beans and I put the pan on the smoker, if I'm smoking something already, and let it warm there for a couple of hours. The smoke will settle in your beans and add a great smoke flavor.....authentic baked beans!!


----------

